# Surrey meet Sat 27/03 @ Newlands Corner 9:30-noon



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can I have a show of hands for those interested in a meet in the surrey & surrounding areas?

Im not going to arrange anything yet as the previous 2 attempts (although some time ago) had only myself and one other member in attendance. When we have had a sucessfull meet in the past members have come from near and far, this is the reason for not suggestiong a location at this time.

So, a show of hands first and Ill try and get something organised 

Joss.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Depending on when it is, I will attend


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Keep me posted, i would be keen


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Any particular times / evenings you two cant make it?

I was thinking of perhaps in 2-3 weeks time?


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

I can do any evening from the 14th March to the 22nd, then i going to struggle for 2 weeks.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Would be interested.....dependant on day.

Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thought you had given up with tt's mate??

I could be interested but only weekends for me


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ian222 said:


> Thought you had given up with tt's mate??
> 
> I could be interested but only weekends for me


Almost given up ... did the MOT today and last year I swore I would do more miles but failed miserably and only did 2594 in the last year!

Weekends ... how about a saturday or sunday morning meeting at around 10am for some brekkie?


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds good would be keen to meet some other members keep me posted


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

OK so far we have the following members interested:

J55TTC
cashman
jays_225
jayTTapp
ian222
neil millard tt
ttvic

Im not sure of everyones location but can I suggest meeting at Newlands corner? Its a popular meeting place for petrolheads and theres often loads of bikes and cars meeting there on the weekends. Theres a teashop that does hot drinks etc and also some light food.

http://www.surreycc.gov.uk/sccwebsite/s ... endocument

Its in the heart of some nice roads and countryside so perhaps we can have a bit of a run if the weather is nice?

Weekends in March are as follows: 13th/14th, 20th/21st, 27th/28th any preferences?

Joss.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

depends on when it is guys, but i might be able to make this one


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

I am good for these, i am supposed to be working on the 13th and 27th, but i am sure i can sort something out if needed


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Might be able to make it, but I'll have to wait for the dates. Sure I can't make the wekend of 13th, or the sunday 27th

I am a pain aren't I

:lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Dates, I can maybe make it!!!


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Joss
I thought you'd given up as well.
We met at my impromptu meet at Brighton in 2008.
I'd like to come but can only do the 27th :? 
Regards
David


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I'd be interested, but I can only make 27th too.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, theres a kent meet on the 28th, maybe some of you guys could make it to that ??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A show of hands for who can make it on the 27th then please!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> Dates, I can maybe make it!!!


Hi John how you doing? Would be good to catch up!


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Could do the morning but would need to leave by 3pm


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Joss
My hands are up for the 27th  
Regards
David


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Dates, I can maybe make it!!!
> ...


It'll be nice to see you again, I was eventually tempted to the darkside. I should be fine for the 27th I think I'm off just need to check tomorrow at work. Also need to get the damn thing to start too.

John


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

27th still OK with me.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looing good for the 27th then so far, provisionally we will make it for this day.

10am meetup and a couple of hours chat should do the trick. I cant be all day and will need to be back around lunchtime so no worries cashman


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent look forward to it


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I can do the morning, working in the evening so would have to leave around noon too.

John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> I can do the morning, working in the evening so would have to leave around noon too.
> 
> John


Perfect! Looking forward to this meet and seeing your MK2 John!

If a few of us have to push off around noon should we make the meeting time a bit earlier? Say around 9:30?


----------



## K1POD (Mar 6, 2010)

This sounds great! are there any meets around west sussex?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

K1POD said:


> This sounds great! are there any meets around west sussex?


Yes fairly regular, where abouts are you?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

K1POD said:


> This sounds great! are there any meets around west sussex?


Yes buddy every couple of months , the next one should be towards the back end of April


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

9.30 is fine with me  
Regards
David


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

0930 good with me aswell


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

930!!!

Jesus, not again. No beer for me on Friday or you Trev.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

9:30 - 10:00, like some others I will need to be leaving around noon.

Looking good, glad theres a few who can make it


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

J55TTC said:


> 9:30 - 10:00, like some others I will need to be leaving around noon.
> 
> Looking good, glad theres a few who can make it


Can I come as I live 10 mins from Newlands Corner


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Triggerfish said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > 9:30 - 10:00, like some others I will need to be leaving around noon.
> ...


Of course mate - the more the merrier I say!


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Here's an image I found of a TT Forum meet we did at Newlands Corner back in May 2001 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry I can not do the 27th already booked to go on the TT Mini Tour, but hope you have a good meet


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Would have been good to catch up Vic, perhaps next time.

Are the others who expressed interest still attending?


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

I am still interested.
Kim


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

If not working i will be there.Neil


----------



## cashman (Feb 2, 2009)

A mate of mine is also going to come in his mk1 TT Roadster


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I can make this one too!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks like its going to be a good turn out, hope the sun shines for the roadster owners!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, do you know what time you are meeting yet, i have a meeting at 1pm, so not sure if i could make it


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

9:30 - 10:00 some of us including myself are busy in the afternoon and will be pushing off around noon 

Would be nice to see your RS!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> 9:30 - 10:00 some of us including myself are busy in the afternoon and will be pushing off around noon
> 
> Would be nice to see your RS!


well i may be able to make it, im also doing the kent cruise on the 28th :lol: . Be nice to meet you guys though, having a subwoofer fotted this weekend so would be good to give a chance to open up 

Ill see what i can do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i would be able to do the 27th at 10am but where is it? cheers

*how thick am i it says where in the title :roll: [smiley=bomb.gif] must be all the night work killing me


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

hey guys i am goin to have to cancel i have been called into work on overtime unfortunatly but will def make the next one sorry n i was so looking forward to seeing that blue rs


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi All
Everyone still ok for tomorrow :?: 
See you between 9.30-10.00am for a cup of tea and a wad  
Regards
David


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi All
> Everyone still ok for tomorrow :?:
> See you between 9.30-10.00am for a cup of tea and a wad
> Regards
> David


Hi David

You will definitely see me in my little silver TTR

Kim


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Soz, too tired and the cars filthy too.

John


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi All
Thanks to Kim, John, Steve and soz i've forgotten your name(QS man) for turning up.
Joss-Where were you :? 
Kim-Have you started cleaning your car yet :lol: 
Thanks for making the effort-nice place,bacon rolls  and great views.
John-See you on Tuesday evening.
Take care all and enjoy your TT's
Regards
David


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Forgot to say-Dave where were you :?: 
We were all standing there tongues out hoping to see the RS :roll: 
David


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks David and all the sporty TT guys for turning up in cleaner cars than mine :lol: 
If I'd know it was a show and shine event I would have got up at 5am :wink: 
Yes, David, I have been cleaning my car, I started in the car park!
It was really nice to meet you all and drool over your cars...I'm glad the RS didn't turn up I would have been even more embarrassed. 
Can we make it a Sunday next time so I have Saturday to prepare please?
Take care all, see you next time, bring your sunglasses because the glare off my car is going to hurt.
Kim x


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Wheres tuesday going to be, is that the solentteers one?

John


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi John
It's 7.00pm meet on Tuesday at PC World, next to M&S/Sainsburys at Hedge End(junc 7-i think) off of M27.
There is a separate thread for it.
Regards
David


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I know the place, I'll see if I can make it over.


----------

